# iodotropheus sp. londo



## magila (Dec 22, 2019)

Does anyone have any experience with iodotropheus sp. londo ?

Saw a wild caught trio up for sale here. Look really nice, but I can't find much info about them.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Is that a female? The Ad Konings picture of a male was more of a solid brown.


----------



## magila (Dec 22, 2019)

Don't know if it was the female or the male..
Could it be that they are misidentified? 
Any idea what they might be?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I did not find much either. Are you able to ask the seller for pics of all three?


----------



## magila (Dec 22, 2019)




----------

